# Little Gtechniq C4 Review!



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hey dudes and dudets just a little review of C4, not yet used on the car sadly but I have a lot of new parts to prep for March overhaul, grilles, badges, mudflaps, mud spats, rubbers, seals... the list goes on! Anyway...

Well there's no doubting the talent of this product and no matter how much it cost per ml the fact it will outlast any other trim product on the market is something you can't put a price on imo. It's in a league of it's own.

So some pictures to tell the story! 

New Mudflaps and rear mud spats for the car, the ones on the car are just looking a little past their best sadly.

The Canon Mudflaps are the exact ones for the FRP they suit the shape and fit perfectly unlike a lot of mudflaps out there.

90% of owners use these on the front to protect the rear arches.


























A little Grey and seemed to come very "Greasy"

So some a good clean and and scrub down 20:1 Surfex HD (Recent Purchase) Swissvax brush (new) couple of work cloths and some nice new C4!


















All done and in need of a good dry...










Terrible 50/50...


















And...










Few final shots just to show the sheer *permanent* gloss and shine, very impressed.


































Bit of a pissy thread but hey ho.

Anyway Gtechniq C4, fantastic. Very easy to use, more so than I thought. I really rushed to close the lid as tight as I could everytime I finished priming the pad. A little worried about it crystalising after the first bottle did it. 

A big thanks to Peter and Rob for sorting that out no problem, they are a cracking couple of blokes and are very easy to contact, I also wouldn't hesitate in recommending any of their products, especially C4.

More outer trims and C5 on the wheels soon.


----------



## catalin1984 (Feb 24, 2009)

They look very nice, i think even better then new


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

nice work. thanks for sharing.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You're welcome mate, amazing product.


----------



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

nice work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a nice product there Gally. Do you have any idea about durability of C4? I have got some use for this product, but the price puts me off to be honest.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

fantastic job! Looking to purchase some Gtechniq products soon.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks like a nice product there Gally. Do you have any idea about durability of C4? I have got some use for this product, but the price puts me off to be honest.


Well some tests have shown up to 12 months and that's what Gtech claim.

Me? I don't doubt that for a second. You can tell it's the kind of product that's like nothing else you've seen before. Dressing trims is such a crap job so do it once then sell the bottle. You use so little of you could do a whole Mini and hardly make a dent in it.

To put it in perspective, I did all those 4 pieces, 8 side with 2 quick timps of the bottle to the pad. Unreal.


----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

gally said:


> Well some tests have shown up to 12 months and that's what Gtech claim.
> 
> Me? I don't doubt that for a second. You can tell it's the kind of product that's like nothing else you've seen before. Dressing trims is such a crap job so do it once then sell the bottle. You use so little of you could do a whole Mini and hardly make a dent in it.
> 
> To put it in perspective, I did all those 4 pieces, 8 side with 2 quick timps of the bottle to the pad. Unreal.


2 tips for all those pieces thats got to work out as good value for money even if it does cost alot to buy, any idea of how long you can store it for once the seals been broken for it to still be effective/not crystalise


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

rorz_vts said:


> 2 tips for all those pieces thats got to work out as good value for money even if it does cost alot to buy, any idea of how long you can store it for once the seals been broken for it to still be effective/not crystalise


Mine has been opened for 6 mos and other then a little crystallizing at the neck of the bottle everything inside seems to be fine.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice job on those flaps. Wait to you get C4 on your trim.. you will be amazed.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, scuttle, mirrors, couple of rubbers and the front grilles left to do.


----------



## ebo007 (Feb 7, 2010)

Looking at getting some of this myself but it is very pricey. How much of the stuff do you need to use? For example would a 15ml bottle be enough to do all the plastic trim on a mk3 Golf Gti or are you looking at a 30ml bottle. I just dont want to buy it to use it only once, if you know what I mean?
thanks


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

a 15ml bottle would do multiple cars, if it doesn't you're using it wrong.

1 tip of the bottle onto the makeup pad is enough to spread over half a scuttle panel easily.


----------



## ebo007 (Feb 7, 2010)

gally said:


> a 15ml bottle would do multiple cars, if it doesn't you're using it wrong.
> 
> 1 tip of the bottle onto the makeup pad is enough to spread over half a scuttle panel easily.


Perfect exactly what I was looking for. Cheers. Off to buy some :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

You're welcome mate.


----------



## Keiron (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the test and pictures, I think you are going to be responsible for me purchasing this now!


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice example of the product, I have been trying to put myself off from buying some C4 - oh well, looks like I will have to order some now !


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Another question, does the finish crack on the bendy rubber pieces being a glass coating and all? I suppose if it does, you are probably using too much?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It won't mate, it was a worry of mine aswell but it becomes part of the plastic so moves with the plastic.

Just think of it as a permenant trim gel.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

gtech say it can be stored for 12months, though likely longer to be honest. it's brilliant stuff. i hope the OP went over them with an MF cloth after applying?

C4 leaves a nice, natural, non-gloss finish. it's been on the trim of my car now since september and still looking black.

really good stuff and lasts ages. 15ml goes an awful, awful long way.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

That sounds great then Gally! 

p.s. want a laugh? Take a look on the Gtechniq Australia website for the C4. 
15ml = $100! 25ml = $150! 50ml = $300! :lol: 

In Aussie dollars from Shinearama, 15ml = $44, 25ml = $60...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

E21_ross said:


> gtech say it can be stored for 12months, though likely longer to be honest. it's brilliant stuff. i hope the OP went over them with an MF cloth after applying?
> 
> C4 leaves a nice, natural, non-gloss finish. it's been on the trim of my car now since september and still looking black.
> 
> really good stuff and lasts ages. 15ml goes an awful, awful long way.


I did, left the gloss but removed the excess. 



type[r]+ said:


> That sounds great then Gally!
> 
> p.s. want a laugh? Take a look on the Gtechniq Australia website for the C4.
> 15ml = $100! 25ml = $150! 50ml = $300! :lol:
> ...


The thing is, you'll use very little, so then sell it on, no point keeping it if you won't apply it for another 6/12 months+!


----------



## MCZ2047 (Oct 10, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks like a nice product there Gally. Do you have any idea about durability of C4? I have got some use for this product, but the price puts me off to be honest.


I done all the trim on my wifes car back in August, I washed it this morning and it is still beading and going strong. The car has probably done about 10k miles and with the winter we have had I think it is very impressive.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Give me it back you big girl!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's in the jiffy bad you combine loving fairy!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

En route? With Surfex HD and the PB WS?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well en route when I get to the PO.


----------



## Smooth Criminal (Mar 26, 2011)

Will this remove/cover white polish stains on a MINI's black trim or will i need to get those off first?


----------

